# [ 2015 ] will they close the deal



## ronparise (Oct 27, 2015)

I bid on this yesterday:

Wyndham Royal Sea Cliff- Annual 357,000 Pts

yea I know the seller doesnt have a great reputation and I dont have any experience with him, and I know the mf is high, and I know prices have been coming down,  so my bid was fairly low. 

But Damn! I won, $280; all in

Wouldnt be surprised if I never see a contract


----------



## spackler (Oct 27, 2015)

I've noticed some crazy-cheap prices for Bonnet Creek for recent auctions...wonder what's going on with prices.  Is this a seasonal thing?


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 27, 2015)

spackler said:


> Is this a seasonal thing?



Since most Wyndham fees are paid monthly, they don't have as much seasonal swing as other systems.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 27, 2015)

Ron, congrats that is a fabulous price




ronparise said:


> I bid on this yesterday:
> 
> Wyndham Royal Sea Cliff- Annual 357,000 Pts
> 
> ...


----------



## ronparise (Oct 27, 2015)

spackler said:


> I've noticed some crazy-cheap prices for Bonnet Creek for recent auctions...wonder what's going on with prices.  Is this a seasonal thing?



There is something happening and its happened for the last several years. Supply goes up at the end of the year and prices come down. As has been said, it doesn't have any thing to do with maintenance fees because most of us pay monthly but something is happening


----------



## CO skier (Oct 27, 2015)

The $1 Club Wyndham timeshares (less than $500 all-in with fees) never went away.  This is just another one.  

Potential buyers must be thinking more about holiday shopping than timeshare shopping for summer vacations.  Demand declines and prices along with it.  That will be the market through February.

Is Ovation still accepting deed-backs?

The real indicator for the market price, I think, is the price of Club Wyndham Access.  Those contracts, for some reason, have been attracting the bids.

When 350,000 CWA contracts start appearing on EBay for under $1000 all-in, then things have changed


----------



## CO skier (Oct 27, 2015)

Prices peak in August when people are in summer vacation mode.

How do prices now compare to this summary from August 2013?

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1521687&postcount=12


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 27, 2015)

I just picked up a couple smallish contracts with higher than optimal MF (but not insanely high) for less than $0.50/K, All In.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 27, 2015)

CO skier said:


> Prices peak in August when people are in summer vacation mode.
> 
> How do prices now compare to this summary from August 2013?
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1521687&postcount=12



They seem to be going  below that level

So far this month Ive contracted for 1,353,000 points,  Six contracts range in size from 84000  points to 357000 points total price just under $6000 all in;  so yes under 50 cents per 1000 

earlier this year I was happy to pay  a dollar and have paid as much as a buck and a half.. So Im happy, I just wish I had more cash


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 27, 2015)

I've bought from that seller.  It took a a little over 3 months.  It was supposed to be in weeks but it was in RCI points.  Took another bit to get that straightened out.  I think they don't care how cheap it goes for.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 27, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> I've bought from that seller.  It took a a little over 3 months.  It was supposed to be in weeks but it was in RCI points.  Took another bit to get that straightened out.  I think they don't care how cheap it goes for.



I think you must be right, I just got the bill


----------



## Bigrob (Oct 28, 2015)

ronparise said:


> I think you must be right, I just got the bill



You know that's for Edisto Island and not Royal Sea Cliff, right? Crazy high MF there.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 28, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> You know that's for Edisto Island and not Royal Sea Cliff, right? Crazy high MF there.



I asked and was told royal sea cliff  
posted on the eBay ad


----------



## Bigrob (Oct 28, 2015)

ronparise said:


> I asked and was told royal sea cliff
> posted on the eBay ad



Interesting. I asked and was told Edisto Island.

Dear bigrob8,

Edisto Island
If you need to contact me please send an email to:
benjamintimeshares at gmail dot com
Click the Respond button to reply through Messages, or go to your email to reply

Respond


From: bigrob8
To: benjamintimeshares
Subject: Details about item: bigrob8 sent a message about Wyndham Royal Sea Cliff- Annual 357,000 Pts - 12/31 Refresh- Usage Starts 2016! #272018466048
Sent Date: Oct-17-15 20:08:35 PDT

Dear benjamintimeshares,

is this for Edisto Island (South Carolina) or Royal Sea Cliff (Hawaii)?

- bigrob8


Looks like you may be the beneficiary of the confusion.


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 28, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> Looks like you may be the beneficiary of the confusion.



Or the unlucky recipient if it's one of the $8/K Edisto units.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 28, 2015)

scootr5 said:


> Or the unlucky recipient if it's one of the $8/K Edisto units.



I thought Ocean Ridge was all converted weeks, which means the points ought to match up with the points chart

There is no week or combination of weeks that match anything on the points chart, so I concluded that this was not ocean ridge. 

Of course if Ocean Ridge is UDI... I may have made a mistake

but not too bad, If the 2016 and 2017 points are in the contract That means in Jan Ill have over a million points in the credit pool worth $6/1000 to me or about $6000 at $8/1000 my mf next year will be under $3000, so a $3000 profit in the first year.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 28, 2015)

Ron,  I hope it works out for you, good luck




ronparise said:


> I thought Ocean Ridge was all converted weeks, which means the points ought to match up with the points chart
> 
> There is no week or combination of weeks that match anything on the points chart, so I concluded that this was not ocean ridge.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigrob (Oct 28, 2015)

ronparise said:


> I thought Ocean Ridge was all converted weeks, which means the points ought to match up with the points chart
> 
> There is no week or combination of weeks that match anything on the points chart, so I concluded that this was not ocean ridge.
> 
> ...



I own an Ocean Ridge (hopefully temporarily... I've signed the paperwork 3+ months ago selling it but it's still sitting blissfully in the account tapping into the cash register each month). It is a UDI, not a converted fixed week, with an oddball number of points. So they do exist.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 28, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> I own an Ocean Ridge (hopefully temporarily... I've signed the paperwork 3+ months ago selling it but it's still sitting blissfully in the account tapping into the cash register each month). It is a UDI, not a converted fixed week, with an oddball number of points. So they do exist.



the ad quotes an mf of 6.2, if thats what it is,  Im ok with Ocean Ridge or a Royal Sea Cliff

I guess the question is did the seller start with a template for Ocean Ridge and miss one line when he converted it to Royal Sea Cliff or did he start with an old Royal Seacliff ad and mess up the edit to Ocean Ridge.

heres what I think happened, The seller sold an Ocean Ridge, He took his ad and edited it for his next sale, Royal Sea Cliff, but missed one line


Check it out

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wyndham-Oce...457272?hash=item3f5506ee78:g:B1kAAOSw5VFWFZz5


----------



## Bigrob (Oct 28, 2015)

ronparise said:


> the ad quotes an mf of 6.2, if thats what it is,  Im ok with Ocean Ridge or a Royal Sea Cliff
> 
> I guess the question is did the seller start with a template for Ocean Ridge and miss one line when he converted it to Royal Sea Cliff or did he start with an old Royal Seacliff ad and mess up the edit to Ocean Ridge.
> 
> ...



I think you're right. The MF on the Edisto listing is $8.22. Obviously if they screwed up and it's Edisto and not Royal Sea Cliff, and/or the MF is stated wrong, you don't have to move forward; seems you got a deal here.

I ended up getting more than I meant to with some snipes recently and missed out on these as a result:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/381440439171?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111798261799?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## raygo123 (Oct 28, 2015)

CO skier said:


> The $1 Club Wyndham timeshares (less than $500 all-in with fees) never went away.  This is just another one.
> 
> Potential buyers must be thinking more about holiday shopping than timeshare shopping for summer vacations.  Demand declines and prices along with it.  That will be the market through February.
> 
> ...


I haven't been here that long, but lately seems like a lot of turn in topics.  I'll be there next week, ask how long can you spend on ovation.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (Oct 29, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> I haven't been here that long, but lately seems like a lot of turn in topics.  I'll be there next week, ask how long can you spend on ovation.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



Unless you are going to Sea Harbor Drive  I doubt tha you will get a straight answer about Ovation or any information about the secondary market. The people you meet at the resorts will be more interested in selling you more at $200 / 1000 points than taking anything back


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 29, 2015)

Ron,
The only problem with your situation and these types of sellers is the time to get it closed and the time to fix it if there is a problem.  I think you have an 85-90% chance that they will transfer the week you want.  It may take 3-5 months to do so.  On the off chance that it is the wrong unit that they put in your name, you won't want to be paying the MF's on the wrong unit and my guess is it would take 3-8 months to get the unit out of your name.  You can't afford to have your accounts frozen because no one is paying the MF's on this incorrect week.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 29, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> Ron,
> The only problem with your situation and these types of sellers is the time to get it closed and the time to fix it if there is a problem.  I think you have an 85-90% chance that they will transfer the week you want.  It may take 3-5 months to do so.  On the off chance that it is the wrong unit that they put in your name, you won't want to be paying the MF's on the wrong unit and my guess is it would take 3-8 months to get the unit out of your name.  You can't afford to have your accounts frozen because no one is paying the MF's on this incorrect week.



I understand the risks and at the price I paid, even the price I bid. I'm happy with whatever I get and whenever it closes as long as it closes by next oct 1
I've seen problems and what you describe is easy to solve


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 29, 2015)

Then it sounds like you are set.


----------



## CO skier (Jan 29, 2018)

CO skier said:


> The real indicator for the market price, I think, is the price of Club Wyndham Access.  Those contracts, for some reason, have been attracting the bids.
> 
> When 350,000 CWA contracts start appearing on EBay for under $1000 all-in, then things have changed


https://www.ebay.com/itm/707-000-An...518562?hash=item1c9f4a1c62:g:h0MAAOSwax5Y1ukc

700,000 points for under $2000 all-in.  The seller pays mf until transfer is complete (May or June?).  If the buyer can use all 707,000 points before the end of the year, the CWA contract is essentially free.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/576-000-PO...690388?hash=item4b33a04bd4:g:1bQAAOSw-wJaOqmU

576,000 points with no bids at $1799.

It was not that long ago that CWA was selling for $5-10/1000.

It is the slow season, but things have changed versus the slow season of the past few years.  There are some fantastic bargains for anyone who has been thinking about buying in.


----------



## ilya (Jan 30, 2018)

CO skier said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/707-000-An...518562?hash=item1c9f4a1c62:g:h0MAAOSwax5Y1ukc
> 
> 700,000 points for under $2000 all-in.  The seller pays mf until transfer is complete (May or June?).  If the buyer can use all 707,000 points before the end of the year, the CWA contract is essentially free.
> 
> ...




So , if CWA is what Wyndham is pushing and Deeded contracts are now longer available, where are all the resale deeds... And why are the CWA contracts not selling, for that price.. A few months ago tuggers were saying they believe CWA was the way to go as well, they sold on ebay then...


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 30, 2018)

ilya said:


> So , if CWA is what Wyndham is pushing and Deeded contracts are now longer available, where are all the resale deeds... And why are the CWA contracts not selling, for that price.. A few months ago tuggers were saying they believe CWA was the way to go as well, they sold on ebay then...



Deeded contracts are still available. Someone posted fairly recently that he has CWA points and they tried to sell him deeded points. I joked that sales has come full circle!


----------



## Braindead (Jan 30, 2018)

Just like what happened to the new resorts will be CWA only.
Clearwater Beach and Desert Blue still aren’t listed as CWA resorts. Desert Blue was pushing deeded contracts when I was there a few months ago.
I haven’t been to Clearwater Beach to know what they are pushing.
Last summer at an update at Oceanside Pier they were pushing CWA because new resorts like Clearwater Beach are CWA. An owner questioned that because Clearwater wasn’t listed as CWA at that time. The presentation rep didn’t know what to say. Then he stated Wyndham must be waiting to make the announcement on January 1, 2018. I’m still waiting on that one


----------



## CO skier (Jan 30, 2018)

Wyndham Avon is all deeded Presidential Reserve.  Steamboat Springs will sell deeded contracts or CWA.  None of this has anything to do with the original post which implied that an all-in $280 resale was some kind of aberration.  It was just another $1 timeshare that has been around since the Great Recession of 2008.

What has changed since 2015 is that the resale Ebay pricing is flashing a buy signal for CWA contracts (and the Wyndham resale market in general).  There are many advantages to buying CWA versus a deeded property.  For buyers, NOW is the best time in years to buy a Wyndham resale -- deeded or CWA.

I have been thinking about unloading my Club Wyndham contracts.  Now I am thinking about unloading my deeded Club Wyndham contracts and buying CWA instead, because my current home resort is part of CWA and I need the Advance Reservation Priority.  If I find a 300,000-ish CWA for the same deal as that 707,000 CWA (probabilities seem favorable), it will be a no-brainer -- the ARP I need at Pagosa plus many other resorts just in case.


----------



## OutSkiing (Jan 31, 2018)

I thought I was caught in some sort of time warp reading this thread...  Very interesting comparison though.

Bob


----------



## CO skier (Mar 28, 2022)

CO skier said:


> The real indicator for the market price, I think, is the price of Club Wyndham Access.  Those contracts, for some reason, have been attracting the bids.
> 
> When 350,000 CWA contracts start appearing on EBay for under $1000 all-in, then things have changed


Things have changed, and Club Wyndham just keeps getting more and more affordable on the resale market.  Years of Ovation give-backs have done nothing to increase resale prices.









						CLUB WYNDHAM  ACCESS - 1,117,000 ANNUAL PTS ~ 1,117,000 PTS READY TO TRANSFER  | eBay
					

CLUB WYNDHAM ACCESS. Top Club Wyndham Access Resorts. Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort – Lake Buena Vista, FL. Wyndham Palm-Aire – Pompano Beach, FL. Wyndham Vacation Resorts at Glacier Canyon – Lake Delton, WI.



					www.ebay.com
				




1,117,000 CWA points -- $44 all-in









						Club Wyndham Access -- 1,678,000 Points  | eBay
					

Wyndham Points can be used at any Wyndham location! Club Wyndham Access. 1,678,000 Club Wyndham Access Points, Allocated January 1st of every year. WYNDHAM WILL TAKE SEVERAL WEEKS TO COMPLETE THEIR END OF THE TRANSFER.



					www.ebay.com
				




1,687,000 CWA points -- $37 all-in









						WYNDHAM CLUB ACCESS, 1,331,000, ANNUAL, POINTS, TIMESHARE  | eBay
					

Wyndham Bison Ranch. Wyndham Flagstaff. Wyndham Pinetop. Wyndham Rancho Vistoso. Wyndham Sedona. Wyndham Resort at Fairfield Bay. Wyndham Anaheim. Wyndham Angels Camp.



					www.ebay.com
				




1,331,000 CWA points -- $534 all-in


----------



## 55plus (Mar 28, 2022)

Is it possible Wyndham snagged these up?


----------

